# deer creek lake open bass tournament?



## msturgill3 (Jan 15, 2011)

There used to be an open bass tournament in the first part of May at Deer Creek lake but I've lost all my info on it since I haven't fished it in a few years.
Anyone have any info? The last time I fished it was 2008.


----------



## astrocats (Jan 27, 2008)

our bass club is having a open on april 30th at deer creek


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

is your club planning on paying the $100/50.00 fee to have a event at a stark county park


----------



## rbthntr (Apr 8, 2008)

How much would the turny be and would you have to pre register


----------



## Ddjfish (Dec 9, 2010)

There is a open on Deer Creek on Sept 3rd. Go to *www.sobc-nbaa.com/open_tournaments* for all the info. There is also an open on Rocky Fork on that site also.


----------



## astrocats (Jan 27, 2008)

I am new to this club we just had a meeting to set our scedual when they get all the permits I will post all the info


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

buckeye bassmaster is having a deercreek open on april 30th, this is the deercreek lake near mt. sterling ohio. i think entry fees are $70 with optional $10 big bass. if you are coming to the tackle expo at the state fairgrounds next weekend, come to the warrior baits booth and we will have flyers for the event.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Does anyone have any info on the summer long tourny at deer creek. I never fished in the league but have been there on tuesday when its on. Just wondering when it starts how do you sign up how much how long does it go for and any regs.
Is there a site that would have all the info of the tourny's? On April 30th where would someone register at the lake or do you have to do this in advanced. 
Thanks for the help guys


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

not sure when they start, prob around the time the lake starts to fill up. as far as signing up, you just need to show up and enter. its open to anyone.


----------



## basshunter12 (Dec 2, 2010)

im 16 can i get into these tournaments


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Basshunter, I'm dont know what the regs are. I'm still trying to find out when the first day is and when do I need to sign up. If anyone can help I would appreciate it. Thanks


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

you sign up at the ramp, like i said earlier.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Lord, thanks for the info must not have seen it earlier. Do you know when the first day is April, May, June?? Is there money involved and if so do you have to pay Tuesday?
Thanks again for the info.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

Tuesday Night
Deer Creek - Main Ramp
6:00 - sunset
$15.00 per person - 5 fish limit
Call Rick Imler, 614-546-7044
LAST EVENT OF 2010 WILL BE 8/31/2010

this was posted last season on another website. give him a call, he can give you more details.


----------



## ringmuskie9 (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks Lord I appreciate the info


----------

